

Tell PG: You have a duplicate content problem - rubyrescue

Google currently indexes apps.ycombinator.com and news.ycombinator.com and finds the same results. This is bad for SEO (not that it's really a problem for HN, but still not a best practice). As an example, I often get duplicate alerts from Google Alerts for terms that appear on Hacker News.<p>So... apps should 301 redirect to news.<p>Incidentally (and this is not why i posted this) I created a small site called inboxSEO.com and we're experimenting with a content scraper that crawls a site and finds this problem, among others...
======
staunch
There's also hackerne.ws which some guy pointed to the HN server's IP at some
point <http://www.google.com/#q=site:hackerne.ws>

Just changing HN so it _only_ responds to Host: news.ycombinator.com would
probably be the best solution.

------
sagacity
Good catch.

Here is a clickable link:

<http://inboxseo.com/>

